# Bleeding after a m/c question ??



## entiti (Jan 28, 2009)

I just want all of this to be over.

Anyway, I had a natural m/c 2 weeks and 4 days ago. Things seem to be going okay, except that I've started bleeding bright red blood since last night.No flow, or not enough to soak a pad. Just bright red, sometimes a little mucousy, and some tiny clots here and there. Since 2 weeks ago, it's only been faint brown blood.

No pain, although I have been feeling a little gassy since yesterday, (sorry if tmi) which is more like a dull pain in my upper abdomen. But nothing unmanageable, probably just gas.

Is this all normal? Bleeding fluctuation in color? I thought it was almost over because I had faint brown blood for days, and now this!
I don't have a doctor or midwife to go to, and I just need some sort of reassurance.

Thanks mamas for any insight.


----------



## lesliesara63 (Dec 18, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss. I did have an u/s when I was still bleeding at two weeks and everything was fine. My RE said it sometimes just takes awhile to finish. I was having small amounts of bright red bleeding right til the end. Usually just for an hour or so a day during the last few days. I also had some pain in the top of my abdomen. Seemed like gas.


----------



## happylemon (Nov 5, 2006)

I have heard of this happening, I think it is pretty normal. If you develop a high fever it could mean that there is retained tissue that could be causing an infection, so just be aware and go to the ER if it happens, but likely it wont. With my m/cs my midwife recommended drinking lots and lots of red raspberry leaf tea to move things along a bit faster.


----------



## crayfishgirl (May 26, 2009)

After my mc (also natural, at almost 9 weeks), I bled for two weeks (lighter towards the end), stopped bleeding for a week, and then started bleeding red again. Like you, it wasn't a lot of flow, just red with mucous. It lasted a week (tapered to spotting), and then I had a regular period ~3.5 weeks later (much shorter cycle than normal. When I called about the second bout of bleeding, my OB said bleeding on and off, or continuous light bleeding, for 6 weeks is within the realm of normal.

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## entiti (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, ladies. It's helped having info.

Well, I'm still bleeding red, and it's a bit heavier now with more clots. I also have a dull pain in my lower right side of abdomen. Nothing cramp-like.

What does it feel like when your body has an infection due to retained tissue?
Could this be it, or I feel like I'm driving myself crazy with worry.
Ugggggggh


----------

